# Getting an immigration visa as an ex-convict



## repp (7 mo ago)

Hi. I am a Turkish engineer who is willing to get immigration visa from Germany. However, I have an ex-conviction, which is a 3 month and 10 day conviction because of an online insult. I did not get jailed, I had to pay a fine. Do I need to translate the court records into German and bring them to the visa interview?


----------

